# How many Ruger Gun do you have?



## P97

Thought in would be interesting to see what kind of Ruger guns the Ruger Fans have. I have :
2-KP97DC's
KP345
Stainless Steel .22 Bearcat
Stainless Steel .22 Single Action Revolver
Stainless Steel 10/22 Carbine

Need a few more 
:-D


----------



## viper31373

P90 .45 acp
KSRH-9 .44 magnum
also have a p97, .45 acp but i have it leased to the security company and it is issued to a captain there.
i'm grindin' now cause i want a vaquero, in ss, and am working on a bearcat for varmits around the yard. lol shot a rat in the yard the other day with my p90 and besides 'bout givin' the wife a heart attack there was nothin' left but goo.

:wink: :lol:  

danny


----------



## Vom Kriege

6 of them


----------



## bisley45

right now I have 3 but more will come 
redhawk 45
bisley 45
single six 22 mag


----------



## Guest

Mine
10/22
Security Six

Dad's
SS MKII
SS Redhawk
SS Mini-14
P89


----------



## kvnsll

Only 30.


----------



## stetson

I have 7 ruger rifles and pistols.


----------



## poncaguy

Ruger Mark II, Mark III, Single Six 17HMR, Ruger P95, P90, P345, GP 100, 10-22, Tang safety 77 22-250, and new Mark II 77 260 Rem.


----------



## RugerDog

3 - GP100, SP101, MkIII

edit - just added a Single Six


----------



## DennyCrane

I see we have some Ruger fanatics in the house :-D :-D :-D


----------



## spacedoggy

I have four now and on Friday I will be a proud father of a new model single six NR9 
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=624&return=Y


----------



## kvnsll

Poncaguy I just got my MarkII in 260 and was wondering how you liked yours. I just got dies today and will be shooting it Friday.


----------



## John Fox

I'll have to get some time to count them. I have that many.


----------



## hberttmank

Total handguns and long guns only nine.


----------



## Dragon

Only one right now. A Sp101. But I am wanting a .45 semi-auto. Not sure which one. Any suggestions?


----------



## P97

Dragon said:


> Only one right now. A Sp101. But I am wanting a .45 semi-auto. Not sure which one. Any suggestions?


It is a matter of personal preference. I have 2 KP97DC's and love them. Wife has a KP345 and she likes it. P90's are good. If you could get to shoot the different ones and see which works best for you it would be good. Good Luck!


----------



## poncaguy

kvnsll

My Ruger 77 260 is my favorite centerfire rifle, when and if I buy another rifle, it will be a Ruger. ( Though I have a couple of Stevens 200's that are really great riflles for the money!)


----------



## Dragon

I had heard good things about the P90's. Just making sure there weren't any that had a lot of problems that I needed to watch out for, but I forgot, thier Rugers.


----------



## Waffen

Only one. SP101 357


W


----------



## Navy87Guy

I have a KP89D, KP93 and a GP-100 4" stainless model.

Every time I think about cleaning out the gun safe, I pull out the Rugers, shoot them -- and they go right back in the safe. They are as accurate and reliable as anything I own. Actually, the KP93 is my wife's gun. She's tried everything I own and she likes the Ruger best. She also shoots it better than anything else!

Rugers may not get all the attention of other guns, but they certainly out-perform many of the "popular" brands!

Jim


----------



## scoop

SRH IN 480 RUGER .A SS VAQUURO IN 45 COLT 5 1/4 INCH AND A GP-100 SS 6 INCH.IVE HAD A 4 INCH GP-100,SECURITY 6 BLUE 4 INCH,A SBH 44 MAG..


----------



## Charlie

10-22 and a stainless .45 LC Birdshead Vaquero


----------



## Shipwreck

Will eventually get that GP100 one day - none yet :-D


----------



## tex45acp

I have one Ruger Rifle....a Stainless Bolt Action in 243.

And 4 revolvers, two stainless Redhawks 5.5 & 7.5 both in .41mag. The 7.5 is scoped with a 2X Leupold for whitetail hunting. I also have two SP-101's in .357mag. One is the 2" DAO version and the other is the 3". I am currently dehorning the 3" similar to a Gemini Custom gun. I also plan to have it bead blased when I finish the dehorning.

[IMG:712:536:5ee15674dc]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/mike_seale/TheRugers.jpg[/img:5ee15674dc]


----------



## Bob Wright

How many Rugers do I have? Well, lets see..........

.357 Magnum: Blackhawks (3-screw) 2
Bisley 1

.44 Magnum: Super Blackhawks (3-screw) 2
NM Super Blackhawks 3

.45 Colt: NM Blackhawks 3
Bisley (Ex-Blackhawk) 1
Vaquero (OM) 1



Total; 13

But there IS a gun show here in Memphis this weekend.

Bob Wright


----------



## Richard

I have a P85 MKII, P90, P97, MKI Stanard Model, MKII Government, 22/45, BlackHawk 45 Colt, Super BlackHawk 44 Mag, Ultra Lightweight .308, Mini 14, 10/22, 77/44, and a Ruger #1 in 223. I hope this is enough for a honorable mention. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## Shooters49

I only have 15 and counting.. 1- MarkI, 2 Mark II ,4 10/22`s, 1 - Super Blackhawk 2- blackhawk`s 30 carbine & 45 LC&45ACP combo , 1- Accusport Bisley 45 LC , 1 - P97 , 1 - Redhawk 44 mag., 2 - 50th Anna. blackhawk`s 357Mag.& 44Mag. Working on more ..:mrgreen:


----------



## Thunderhawk

Six right now, but I did buy a Blackhawk 50th Anniversary .357mag yesterday that I can pick up on the 17th.


----------



## Wandering Man

More than I realized. Bought a Blackhawk New Model .357 15 years ago, and bought a P89 recently. Then I realized that I had just passed down a MarkI to my oldest son, and I have a 10/22 carbine that I bought for the boys about 12 years ago.

I guess Rugers just grow on you, even when you don't pay that much attention to the brand.

WM


----------



## RONNIE J

*Do*

the convertible count as 2??

45LC/ACP Blackhawk -a real fun gun'''in the past a bunch I let get away over the years'''

Ron


----------



## SuckLead

I only ever had one, a Ruger GP100, but it is no longer in my collection. It was a company issue and someone rebuilt the poor thing and really did it wrong. By now, it is in "Gun Heaven," or at least I hope some poor shmuch isn't stuck carrying it (it was rebuilt badly and stopped firing). It was the first gun I ever not only fired but held. I'd love to get a brand new one.


----------



## usmccpl

Rugers are plentyful in my house. Right now i got a #1 in 300 wm, a 96 in 44 mag, a P90,a P95dc, new model blackwawk in 357 mag,a single six in 22lr/mag, a 5.5 redhawk, a 7.5 redhawk, and a red label in 12 gauge. Next is gonna be a 77/22 fer the missus. And soon a 4 inch gp-100 in 357,an sp101 in 357, an sp101 in 32,a mkII slab side,and a #1 in 375 H&H.


----------



## Clyde

Two (2) 

P85

M77 VLE in 308


----------



## STINGER

3 Security Sixes
3 B/h's
2 Om/bh
1 Mark 2
1 10-22


----------



## falshman70

Just one - a Mark III 22/45. What a pain to reassemble after take-down. And the manual that came with it was wrong - per Ruger. Guy at a gun store I visited in ID laughed when I told my tale of woe to him and nudged me, pointing to a guy at the counter with a brown paper bag. Guess what was in it? He said they get more new owners bringing them back for help reassembling than all others put together. I should have got a Buckmark.


----------



## sixgunfan

I own 3 Rugers

1. Ruger Super Blackhawk Stainless 5.5" .44mag (My favorite)
2. Blackhawk .45LC 4 5/8
3 M77 .270


----------



## Baldy

I got two.22 convertible, Mark l. Like them real well.


----------



## P97

All three look very functional.


----------



## Baldy

Yes Sir P97 they all work just fine. The cowboy gun and Mark I are 28 years old and still shoot like when they came out of the box.


----------



## Ala Dan

*RUGER Firearms That I Currently Own:*

a) Stainless/Syntheic 10/22 Carbine
b) 50th Anniversary New Model Blackhawk .38/.357


----------



## Blastard

1. SP101
2. Mark II Target 
3. 77/22 WMR


----------



## Blkhawk73

I'd say proberly 20 or so currently.


----------



## zipgraver

I have 5 Vaqueros. I'm a cowboy shooter. All in stainless 44 special. I have three 5-1/2, one 7-1/2 and one Bisley 5-1/2. They're indestructible and totally dependable. Hell I don't even clean them. I have seen Colts and Colt clones literally fall apart on the line but the Vaqueros go on forever.


----------



## triton54s

Just one, a P345.


----------



## tex45acp

tex45acp said:


> I have one Ruger Rifle....a Stainless Bolt Action in 243.
> 
> And 4 revolvers, two stainless Redhawks 5.5 & 7.5 both in .41mag. The 7.5 is scoped with a 2X Leupold for whitetail hunting. I also have two SP-101's in .357mag. One is the 2" DAO version and the other is the 3". I am currently dehorning the 3" similar to a Gemini Custom gun. I also plan to have it bead blased when I finish the dehorning.
> 
> [IMG:712:536:5ee15674dc]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/mike_seale/TheRugers.jpg[/img:5ee15674dc]


I have added a couple more since this post.

My family gave me a Super Redhawk Alaskan in .44mag on my birthday in August and I have bought another .41 mag Stainless Redhawk. The new Redhawk is my project gun and I am shortening the barrel to 4" for field carry.

Heres the Alaskan;









Heres the Redhawk Conversion in process:


----------



## Shipwreck

tex45acp said:


> I have added a couple more since this post.


U got a serious addiction there son. I think its time for an intervention :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 9x19

Hmm... let's see.

SP101 in .38
SP101 in 9mm
GP100 in .357
MkII GC in .22
22/45 in .22
MkII T in .22
KP94D in .40
KP93D in 9mm


----------



## rman

*My Rugers*

SR9
KP944D
KP345D
Super Blackhawk
41 Mag Blackhawk
45 Colt/45 ACP Blackhawk
32 H&R Mag Single Six
22 LR/22 Mag Single Six
Mark II Target 5-1/2" Bull Barrel
SS Security Six
SP101
77/.22 Hornet.


----------



## Mike Barham

Zero. I sold my last, a Vaquero, almost a year ago.

My daughter does have a 10/22 I built for her birthday a few years ago.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Drew32488

Two, a P85 and a 10/22 and I love them both. My two favorite guns.


----------



## Gutpile Charlie

*My Rugers*

Ok, here goes:

Ruger 77 .30-06
Ruger #3 .223
Ruger Single Six .22/.22RFM
Ruger Security Six .357
Ruger 10/22 Sporter
Ruger 10/22 long barrel stainless
Ruger MkII


----------



## Flashbang

Two short of enough.... always two short of enough:smt047

( I have a 10-22, a MkII, and a P89 )


----------



## wetidlerjr

Not enough !



















:mrgreen:


----------



## TomC

Not enough, but I feel I am making a good start.

SP101 SS (3”)	.357 Mag
GP100 (4”)	.357
New Bearcat (4”)	.22 LR
New Bearcat SS (4”)	.22 LR
Single Six SS (5 ½”)	.22 LR/WRM
Blackhawk (7 ½”)	.30 Carbine
2 Blackhawk 50th Ann. (4 5/8”) .357 Mag
4 Blackhawk SS (4 5/8”)	.357 Mag
Super Blackhawk SS (5 ½”)	.44 Mag
3 Blackhawk SS (5 ½”)	.45 ACP/AR/Colt
Blackhawk SS (7 ½”)	.45 ACP/AR/Colt
Bisley Blackhawk SS (5 ½”)	.45 Colt
Super Redhawk SS (6”)	.44 Mag
Redhawk SS (5 ½”)	.44 Mag
Redhawk SS (5 ½”)	.45 Colt
10/22 (20”)	.22 LR
10/22 Magnum (20”)	.22 RMag
Mini-14 Ranch (20”)	.223


----------



## rman

TomC said:


> Not enough, but I feel I am making a good start.
> 
> SP101 SS (3")	.357 Mag
> GP100 (4")	.357
> New Bearcat (4")	.22 LR
> New Bearcat SS (4")	.22 LR
> Single Six SS (5 ½")	.22 LR/WRM
> Blackhawk (7 ½")	.30 Carbine
> 2 Blackhawk 50th Ann. (4 5/8") .357 Mag
> 4 Blackhawk SS (4 5/8")	.357 Mag
> Super Blackhawk SS (5 ½")	.44 Mag
> 3 Blackhawk SS (5 ½")	.45 ACP/AR/Colt
> Blackhawk SS (7 ½")	.45 ACP/AR/Colt
> Bisley Blackhawk SS (5 ½")	.45 Colt
> Super Redhawk SS (6")	.44 Mag
> Redhawk SS (5 ½")	.44 Mag
> Redhawk SS (5 ½")	.45 Colt
> 10/22 (20")	.22 LR
> 10/22 Magnum (20")	.22 RMag
> Mini-14 Ranch (20")	.223


If you don't have enough, there's no hope for me!


----------



## Tigerseye

3 MK-I, 4 MK-II & 1 Single Six

Tigerseye


----------



## wheelgunner6

*rugers built to last!!!*

Hello everyone!

Im new to this forum and think its great!

Im a new member oldtimer, 64 but love shooting and enjoy reading anything

to do with guns! [ revolvers are my first love but also love pistols and

rifles!

I own a Ruger blackhawk 45 long colt [ 3 screw] and a ruger sp 101

snub in 357 mag with rubber Hogue finger grips!

Will be buying another Ruger, 22 revolver soon!

IM from PHILLY! and wish everyone a Happy and safe New Year!!

Wheelgunner6


----------



## haymaker

I have:
Single Six .22 convertable
Mark II .22
P90
10/22

I had a Security Six that I bought used but finally sold because no matter what I did with it, it would not eject .357 cases. I also had a SP101 when they first came out when they were only chambered for .38sp. That one was stolen out of my truck.


----------



## Taurus_9mm

At the moment only four Rugers.

Mini-30 SS w/ wood stock.

PC9 9mm Carbine

Ruger P95

Ruger 22/44

More to come in the future. :smt1099


----------



## Guest

22 RF
Single Six
22/45

357 Mag
Security Six
GP 100
SP101

40 S&W
P94

44 Mag
SBH

270 Win
M77 Stainless

Only 8 my wife would guess twice as many and I aim to please. Can the Redhawk 4" be far behind?


----------



## JimmySays

5 only:
Mark I .22
10/22
Mini 30
Redhawk .44 Mag
SRH Alaskan .454 Casull


----------



## crasha51pan

*First one*

In two hours I pick up my first Ruger. Its a Redhawk KRH 444.
Total handguns in the home = 9...


----------



## Guest

Eh..just one. Single six 5 1/2 .22lr & mag.


----------



## hargroder

just 2 a 10/22 rifle with about 3000 rounds through it and a Sp101 with about 100 rounds. It's hard to beat Ruger quality.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Guess I missed this thread.

Here goes...

Charger
Bearcat
Single Six (5 1/2".22lr/.22mag)
Single Six (9 1/2" .22lr/.22mag)
Single Six Bisley Hunter (.22lr/.22mag)
Single Six .32 (5 1/2") (2x)
Single Six birdhead .32's (2x)
.357 OM Blackhawk 
.357 Bisley
.357 Bisleyized Blackhawk (brass frame)
.357 Blackhawk (50th Ann) (2x)
.357 maximum Blackhawk (7 1/2")
.357 maximum Blackhawk (10 1/2")
.41 Bisley (x2)
.41 OM Blackhawk 
.41 Blackhawk
.41 flat top Blackhawk
.45 ACP Blackhawk
.45 Colt Blackhawk
.44-40 Vaquero (Bisley-ized)
.44 Super Blackhawk
.44 mag OM flattop Blackhawk
.45 Colt SBH Hunter
.357 mag Bisley - Acusport model (2x - consec #ed pair)
.41 mag Bisley - Acusport model
.44 mag Bisley - Acusport model
.45 Colt Bisley - Acusport model (2x)
.45 Colt/45 ACP Bisley - Acusport model
Mark I w/ factory muzzlebreak
MKII 22/45 Great Eight - Davidson's model
P90
.357 SP101

#1 .22-250
#1 .45-70
#1 .30-06
#1 7 x 57
#1 .300 H&H (x2)
#1 .405
#3 .45-70
77/44
10/22 "Classic" - Talo model
10/22 RSI (walnut)
10/22 Compact
10/22 #3
10/22 #4
10/22 #5
10/22 #6
10/22 #7 
10/22 #8
10/22 #9
10/22 #10
10/22 #11
10/22 #12
10/22 #13
10/22 #14
10/22 #15
10/22 #16
10/22 #17
10/22 #18


----------



## Snowman

Blkhawk73 said:


> Guess I missed this thread.
> 
> here goes...
> 
> Bearcat
> Single Six (.22/.22)
> Single Six birdhead .32's (pair)
> .357 Bisley
> .41 Bisley
> .357 Blackhack (OM)
> .357 Blackhawk (50th Ann)
> .41 Blackhawk
> .45 Colt Blackhawk
> .44 Super Blackhawk
> .45 Colt SBH Hunter
> .357 mag Bisley - Acusport model (consec #ed pair)
> .41 mag Bisley - Acusport model
> .44 mag Bisley - Acusport model
> .45 Colt Bisley - Acusport model
> .45 Colt/45 ACP Bisley - Acusport model
> Mark I w/ factory muzzlebreak
> MKII 22/45 Great Eight - Davidson's model
> .357 SP101
> 
> #1 .22-250
> #1 .45-70
> #1 .30-06
> 10/22 "Classic" - Talo model
> 10/22 #1
> 10/22 #2
> 10/22 #3
> 10/22 #4


Seems a silly question since you have three, but how do you like the number 1, and what do you use them for?

For my part, I have 2 Rugers. 
6" Single Six .22/.22wmr
6" GP100 .357 mag


----------



## Blkhawk73

Snowman said:


> Seems a silly question since you have three, but how do you like the number 1, and what do you use them for?
> 
> For my part, I have 2 Rugers.
> 6" Single Six .22/.22wmr
> 6" GP100 .357 mag


 The #1's are my favorite rifle model by any of the major manufacturers. I'd say besdies a nice Sharps, I'd take a 31 over about any other rifle. 
I mostly buy them for range use but the .45-70 will possibly see some field use this fall. The .30-06 I bouhgt used as a platform for a rechambering - proberly to .300 H&H. Haven't even shot it yet but if it shoots as good as the other two, it'll stay as is and I'll get another for theconversion. Real good chance I'll add another #1 before year end. that'll be a .405, again just for range fun. 
After that...I'm awaiting a special run next year in .250 Savage. may think about an upcoming one in .375 Ruger if the engraving is to my liking.


----------



## Stonebraker

Rugers I have are as listed:
Mark II pistol
10/22 rifle
SP 101 revolver
Mini 14 rifle
M 77 rifle in 270 cal


----------



## mic214

I have a couple of Ruger single actions. Starting from 12:00 o'clock and going clockwise:

1- OM Bearcat

2- 4-5/8" .45LC/.45acp Blackhawk

3- OM three screw 4-5/8" .357 magnum flat top Blackhawk

4- 4-5/8" .44 magnum Vaquero

5- 5-1/2" .44 magnum stainless Super Blackhawk

6- 6-1/2" .357/.9mm Blackhawk

7- 7-1/2" .44 magnum Vaquero

8- 7-1/2" .44 magnum Bisley

9- 9-1/2" Super Single Six

10- 10-1/2" .44 magnum Super Blackhawk










My Vaquero Bisley with a 7-1/2" barrel:










My OM three screw Single Six with a 9-1/2" barrel:










My OM three screw Super Single Six:










This is my only DA Ruger.....a 5-1/2" Redhawk in .44 magnum:










In addition to these, I have a Mini-14, a 10/22 and a 5-1/2" MK-II.....


----------



## Pointblank

GP-100 4" adjustable sights

GP-100 3" fixed sights

SP-101 3" fixed sights

SP-101 2.25" fixed sights

77/17 rifle


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Just a 10-22 at the moment. Though I just got rid of a Redhawk 44 Mag And a Blackhawk .357. I have also had the P95 .40 and a few Mark II's over the years

both were really good guns. I just got to where I wasn't shooting them much and had a friend that was just dying to have them. Ruger makes some pretty good guns. I find that a lot of the autoloaders are a little bulky for my taste but I can say in my experiences I have always got my money's worth from them.:smt1099


----------



## ElyPops

My first handgum purchase too many years ago wes a blackhawk .357. My most recent was a SS MKIII hunter .22 about a month ago. Inbetween there are 8 others. I guess that makes ten. I'm still working on a friend with a speed 6 SS .357. I think my safe needs it worse than his. I keep reminding him that he could use a little more Christmas $$:smt023


----------



## Eman

1- P97dc

1-10/22


----------



## super64

P89 9mm


----------



## cncguns

3-10/22's
1-GP100
and currenly working a deal on a single 6 and a Blackhawk .357 :smt112


----------



## jimmyboy

Used to have a blued P89, and a blued .41 mag Redhawk with a 7 1/2" barrel.

Had to sell them when I went broke. :smt022


----------



## Tactical Tom

*Had 3*

10/22 Carbine
MKII stainless target model
P95 DC (sold :smt022)


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

KGP-141/Mini-14/Mark II Stainless/10-22T/10-22

That's it.


----------



## Thunderhawk

Ruger 10/22...MK II 4"...MK II 6"...Single Six 6 1/2"....Blackhawk 6"...50th Anniv. Blackhawk 4 5/8"....P-89....P-95....SP101.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Just wanted to bring this thread back to the forefront to see what folks might be adding but forgot about this thread. :smt1099


----------



## GTD

Mini ranch .223
MarkIII hunter
10/22


----------



## hideit

in the past i have owned a ruger
sa 30 carbine
sa 45lc/45acp
mk 1 22lr
2- 10/22's

presently: an LCP

future: a sa stainless 22lr


----------



## ronbo

*ruger*

Four of them

Ruger P97 45
41 mag Bisley
45 Colt Vaquaro
10-22T


----------



## biegel34

2- P89 with factory hogue's, 10/22


----------



## Deltaboy1984

*2 rugers*

MKII and a DC89 9mm

I have had the MKII since they came out and the early 1980's and I traded a SW Subnosed 357 for the brand new DC89 in 1990.


----------



## James NM

I currently have 5:

MK III stainless Hunter
MK III stainless 22/45
Super Redhawk stainless 44 Mag
10/22
Ruger #1 in 22-250.


----------



## niadhf

2
both sa revolvers


----------



## Willybone

Two.
My 5.5" Single Six and my 6" GP100, both in beautiful stainless steel.
Next stop is a 10/22 for me and the kids, which will also be shinyshiny.


----------



## Willieno59

P89, P345, OM 357 Blackhawk, OM Bearcat, 44 NM SBH, 10/22, Mini-14, M-77 .338, so I guess only 8 so far.


----------



## jeb21

I have a 3 screw Single Six
A Mark II 
2 old model Vaquero's in .357
1 Blackhawk in .357
1 Gp-100 
1 old model Vaquero in 45 colt.


----------



## Blkhawk73

jeb21 said:


> I have a 3 screw Single Six
> A Mark II
> 2 old model Vaquero's in .357
> 1 Blackhawk in .357
> 1 Gp-100
> 1 old model Vaquero in 45 colt.


 Old Model Vaqueros??? Those are rare indeed since Vaqueros didn't enter production until 1993 and Ruger's old model single actions ceased production in 1973.


----------



## grey-wolf

1- a GP100 in Layaway. I'm sure if I like it more will come.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

Kgp141, Mark Ii 5.5, Mini-14, 10/22,10/22t


----------



## tekhead1219

Only one - LCP


----------



## forestranger

Have owned 7, still have 4....pictures under "favorite Rugers" in picture thread.


----------



## junkyardog

I have 5, but I'm sure there will be more
SS Vaquero 7.5 in 44 mag
Blackhawk 357
GP100
MKIII 22/45
Bearcat


----------



## RugerFan2522

Right now i have three, i used to have seven.


----------



## leeburl

*My Rugers*

Mine are:
22 auto
Stainless Old Style Vicaro, my favorite
Stainless Super Blackhawk 44 mag
Red Label in 28 guage- sweet carrier

Had a blued Blackhawk in 357 and should not have traded it
Had a M77 in 308, stainless and laminated stock, traded because I didn't like the trigger

Just ordered an LCP

Plan to buy a Single Six in 4 3/4", stainless

Frankly each one was a great value.


----------



## wetidlerjr

P97 said:


> Thought in would be interesting to see what kind of Ruger guns the Ruger Fans have. I have :
> 2-KP97DC's
> KP345
> Stainless Steel .22 Bearcat
> Stainless Steel .22 Single Action Revolver
> Stainless Steel 10/22 Carbine
> 
> Need a few more
> :-D


More than one; less than one hundred.

Hi, Calvin ! I wondered where you were hiding. :mrgreen:


----------



## sesquipedalian101

Bob Wright said:


> How many Rugers do I have? Well, lets see..........
> *snip*
> Total; 13
> Bob Wright


I want to start by thanking Mr. Wright for exposing me as the piker I am... :smt082

Still, I love Rugers, so here goes...

Personal
--------
1 Mark II (.22LR -- first gun purchased w/own money many years ago)
1 Single Six (3 screw, .22WRM -- First Gun subjected to DW tax)

DW Taxed
----------
1 Single Six (3 screw, "Duplicate Serial Number," .22LR -- converted to WRM to satisfy the tax lady)

Others (Tax Exempt)
--------------------
1 Single Six (3 screw, .22WRM -- given to Brother-in-law)
1 Blackhawk (3 screw, flat-top, .357 -- given to another Brother-in-law)
1 Vaquero (.44mag purchased as a replacement for a firearm "absorbed" by middle son -- so is "tax exempt"; however, of late seems to be "super glued" to same son's right hand... Am looking for another...)

-101-


----------



## Deltaboy1984

MKII 6 inch barrel and a DC89 15 shot 9mm


----------



## Roger Norris

SuperBlack Hawk .44 (2)
Security Six .357
10/22
Vaquero, .45LC
M77 .308
M77 .223
M77/22 magnum


----------



## WinM70

Only 2
KP89DC 9mm
K10/22-22


----------



## Marcus99

I've got three. Mark II & III and a 10/22.


----------



## brifol6111

1 Ruger Mini 14 and 3 (I think, there may be more) 10/22 Carbines


----------



## Desertrat

I have Single Six Convertible, 9.5 inch barrel, OM Single Six (60's vintage),
GP100 4 inch, Blackhawk .45 Colt, Blackhawk .357, Vaquero .45 Colt.


----------



## falshman70

Three - a MkIII 22/45, a New Vaquero and an LCP.


----------



## IntegraGSR

One, a GP-100 6" .357 mag. I love it.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Needed to add a couple to my list a few pages back and thought a bump was in order. Always like to see what other folks are picking up for Rugers. :smt023


----------



## curly

Four as of right now... Mini-14, (2) 10/22's, and a Mk II. I want to get my hands on a MkIII Hunter and Mini-30.


----------



## RUGER45

I have only 1. P345


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Got two..Both are 22's
A Mark III 22/45 and a 10-22


----------



## revolvers&w

Mine currently are P89-DC 9 mm, 22's are Single Six and MKIII 22-45.


----------



## tekhead1219

Only one...LCP.


----------



## JustRick

I have a _perfect _walnut-stock pre-warning 10/22. It looks like it just came out of the box, but it was built around 1970. I just bought a little scope for it and am irresponsibly happy about it.

I don't think anyone in this thread owns a 96/44 rifle. Does anyone have one or have any comments about this model?


----------



## Panther67

I have 2. I just got the Sp101 .357 2.25 " barrel and just put a hogue rubber grip on it-much more comfotable btw and the P 345 .45. I love em both. Other guns I have are a S&W 586 .357 4" and SIG 226 9mm.


----------



## crinko

*I Have*

2 Ruger LCP's
1 Ruger P95DC
1 Ruger SR9


----------



## alienbogey

Security Six
2 Old Model Blackhawks
2 Old Model Single Six's
Mark II
P85 Mark II
SR9

= 8


----------



## BigSkiff

I've got three

MK 1 6 7/8" Barrel
Blackhawk .22/.22mag Convertable (my first gun purchased in 1967).
Blackhawk .45LC/.45acp Convertable.

I sold a .44mag Super Blackhawk I'd owned for 30 years and regret it everyday.


----------



## macgulley

4 Standard/MK I/MK II 
1 10/22


----------



## akr

6 Rugers


----------



## knoxrocks222

had a lcp......great little pocket canon


----------



## cwl1862

*Love my Rugers*

I've got seven for now 3-10/22's, 2 Mk II's, an SR9, and a LCP & Very happy with all of them! Ruger makes an outstanding firearm:smt023


----------



## DrSharkey

2

New Vaquero in .357
LCP


----------



## Chief_10Beers

10/22 Carbine
Mini-14 .223
GP-100 .357
Super Blackhawk .44 Mag ( Three Screw )


----------



## TheReaper

.44 mag NMSB
Mark II Bull


----------



## Razorback58

Only one at the moment, a Blackhawk .357. Sweet pistol!


----------



## Q!!

Six..... so far.


----------



## Spud

MK I Bull
Red Hawk 44 Mag
10-22
No. 1-B 243 Win


----------



## kingalls

Ruger SR9 Stainless
Ruger 10/22
Ruger 9mm carbine
Ruger Mini-14 NRA edition


----------



## npdxc300

Ruger Super Redhawk .44 Mag, 7 1/2 inch, stainless
Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Mag, 7 1/2 inch, stainless
Ruger Convertible .357 Mag/9 MM, 4 5/8 inch, Blue


----------



## bubbaokie

*Let' see....*

currently 21 rugers....but only 9 are handguns......


----------



## falchunt

For those of you that have a P345, what are your feelings on reliability? I was really sold on the piece until a reliable friend recommended that I find something else.


----------



## Johnny G

A total of six, all handguns:

2 Single Six Convertibles .22 lr/mag
2 SP101's a .38 and a .357
1 GP100 .357
1 Mark III Standard .22lr

If I can find one, I'll soon have another SP101....a .327 Magnum.


----------



## dosborn

Three. Two rifles and a pistol

1. 10/22 with a arm load of mods.
2. Mini14 
3. P89DC

Reminds me of an old saying, "There are three types of people in this world, those who can count and those who can't" .


----------



## Wandering Man

Me:
1) Ruger 10/22 (my second ever rifle)
2) Ruger NM Blackhawk .357 (my first ever handgun)
3) Ruger P 89 (my first ever semi-auto)
4) Ruger NM Vaquero .357
5) Ruger NM Vaquero .357 (ya gotta have two for SASS)

3Reds:
1) Ruger NM Vaquero .357
2) Ruger NM Vaquero .357 (she shoots cowboy action, too)

:draw::draw:

WM


----------



## meanmachine1961

Just bought my first Ruger semi auto yesterday a P95PR in solid black. Have not had a chance to shoot it yet. I had a SS Security Six with a 4 inch barrel that I traded off years ago. Still kicking myself for that one as it was the best revolver I have ever owned. I looked hard at a SR9 yesterday but something about it just didn't feel right, Maybe it was the narrow grips. Guess I'm just used to shooting Glocks.


----------



## Mr.clean

P-89
MK2
10/22 rifle
and very soon the LCP


----------



## The Goat

Just one my 357 mag Security Six


----------



## Reliable

Currently have 6

GP100 .357
Redhawk 7.5" 44 Mag
1022
M77 Tang Safety 6mm Rem
M77 Tang Safety 300 Win Mag
M77 Mark II All Weather .270 Win

Had but sold

Mini 14 SS
Security Six 6"
Old Army
P94 9mm


----------



## notwyattearpyet

I have a Ruger Blackhawk and an SR9.
The long barrel Blackhawk makes me think that I am a Marksman.:smt023


----------



## dondavis3

Ruger Vaquero .45 Long Colt

2- Ruger LCP's 

Ruger Single Six .22 L/R

Sold my Ruger Security Six and my Ruger Blackhawk (I could kick myself)

:smt1099


----------



## Armybrat

Single Six (my 1st Ruger - bought it new in 1959)
Sr9
LCP
Sp101 .357
3 screw Blackhawk .357
Service Six .357
10/22 (walnut stock)
Ranch Rifle


----------



## mako72401

I have 4 Ruger guns:

10/22
SP101 .357
MkII .22
LCP


----------



## EZ1

Only 6, but #'s 7 & 8 are around the corner.


----------



## buckmaster

I have 5 rugers lcp, super redhawk, kp944,p345 ,and a m77 hawkeye all weather.


----------



## Metal Man

Ruger P90 ACP .45
M77 MARK II All Weather .7mm rem
M77 Mark II .270
Blackhawk .41 mag
Super Blackhawk .30 carbine


Sold my .480 Super Redhawk to buy the P90 and a P3AT. But i sure did love that gun.


----------



## mako72401

I have 5 now, just got a new one last week so had to update:

LCP
new model convertible blackhawk (45LC/45ACP)(
hammerless SP101 357/38
older inherited MkII
older inherited 10/22 rifle.


----------



## cwl1862

7 total 
3- 10/22
2- Mk II's
1- LCP
1- SR-9


----------



## blacknite51

Only 1 right now an SR9 but im just getting started.


----------



## Vet

*Own two*

I have the Ruger SP101 .357 with 2 1/4 in barrel and the Ruger LCP-.380 Vet


----------



## mike#9

Just one....a LCP. I want a Vaquero and a Super Blackhawk though. 


I will keep you guys posted!!! :smt033


----------



## dondavis3

Mike#9

Like this Vaquero in .45 LC ?










You'll love it.

I also have a Ruger P345 in .45 cal

A Ruger Bearcat in .22 cal.

A Ruger LCP in .380 cal.

and the New Ruger LC9


----------



## TXShooter

I only have four for now:

Single Six .22 lr
Mark II slab side target barrel
10-22 Carbine
Mini-14 Ranch Rifle


----------



## sliponby

P89, LCP, 10/22, and MINI-30 Stainless Ranch w/Synthetic stock. I've had the P89 for about 10 years, it is like a tank. Reminds me of a revolver or pump shotgun in it's reliability. It lives in the console of my truck and, I'm ashamed to say, went about 6 years without cleaning or lubing. She's cleaned and lubed and well cared for now. Never a failure of any kind with a host of different ammo. Crimson trace, high-viz front sight, and nitesiters on the rear sites. Big old honker but I trust her with my life.


----------



## GatorDude

I have two Rugers myself--

Ruger Vaquero .45 LC
Ruger Single Six Convertible (.22 LR/WMR)


----------



## Viscomm

*Started Late But Getting There*

I have four Ruger revolvers. I started with an SP101 for home defense. When I got my CCW I got an LCR. When I got interested in reloading and target shooting I got a GP100 and had a trigger job done on it. But for Christmas Santa brought me the Ruger I always wanted ... a New Model Super Blackhawk 44 Magnum with a 7-1/2" barrel. I think I'll stop now.


----------



## mesz13

*got 4*

Three pistols and one rifle, 10/22 mark III SR9c and a SR40


----------



## Lateck

4 pistols and a MIni-14 at this time.

Plan to add at least 2 more this year... :mrgreen:


LCP, SR9c, GP-100 & SR40


Lateck,


----------



## stormbringer

I own an old single-six and a 10/22, I plan on getting the Blackhawk convertible 45Colt/45ACP and a Mk III.


----------



## AirForceShooter

None

I don't like them

AFS


----------



## hunt

i have 3 so far all handguns

RST6 22lr 6in barrel
P90 .45acp 4in barrel
gp100 kgp161 SS .357mag 6in barrel


----------



## zebramochaman

Security six, 4" Stainless, 38Spl, .357 Mag
GP-100, 4" Stainless, .38 Spl, .357 Mag
Redhawk. 7.5" Stainless, .44 Spl, .44 mag
10/22 Stock, .22lr
Wish List: Redhawk Alaskan, .454 Casual/45LC, SP-101, .38 Spl, .357 Mag, GP-101. 4" Stainless, .327 Federal Mag., All Calibers SAO.


----------



## Lefty Shotlow

New Vaquero blue
New Vaquero stainless
SR9C
10/22
Mark III Hunter


----------



## Scorpion8

Rugers? Lessee....I have:

GP100, 357 Mag
Super Blackhawk, 44 Mag
Blackhawk, 357Mag/9mm convertible
P-95DC, 9mm
Super Single Six, 22LR/22WMR convertible

That's it for now.....


----------



## cowboy2

*I have 5 Rugers*

Mark III Target,Mark III 22/45,SP101 327,SP101 357,SP101 44, Recently added 6 more. A Vaquero 44 mag,Lcr 38,SR9C,MarkIII Competition Slab Side,MarkIII Model 10123,GP100


----------



## CornCod

I own two. A Mk II .22 with the bull barrel and an SR9. I am happy with both. I used to own a Mini-14 and regret not having one now.


----------



## samurai

As of today:
10-22
P85
LCP
SP101 357 2 1/4"
SP101 9mm 3"


----------



## CharlieW

*Rugers*

Let's see: Three -- GP100, SR9C, and MkIII Target

Or, Four -- Counting the Mark I my son inheritied from his grandfather

Terrifc pistols, all of them!


----------



## NGIB

Just 3 for now, a pair of SP101s (2 & 3 inch) and a Mini-14. I've owned lots of smallish revolvers but none I've liked more than the SP101. The ivory colored grips in the picture are made by Trausch - ugly as sin but great for shooting magnum loads...


----------



## dondavis3

Well I now own one more ! :mrgreen:

I bought a Ruger LC9 9 mm yesterday at my local gun store.

I brought it home and cleaned it - then messed with it.:smt083

Now I want to go shoot it. 

I really like the size.

:smt1099


----------



## CigarGuy

Tuesday picked up a 4" GP100. My first revolver, so I can't wait!


----------



## 12ptdroptine

*Ruger*

I have a SS super single six .22- .22mag and awaiting delivery of a SRH in 9.5 .44 drop


----------



## MoMan

Just 1 so far, an SR9

MO:smt1099


----------



## 12ptdroptine

3 so far a 10/22 a Supersingle six .22/ .22mag and as soon as it arrives a SRH .44 mag 9 1/2


----------



## Coldfire

Just one--a GP100


----------



## meanmachine1961

SS GP-100 with 6" barrel
P-95 all black
LCP 
10/22 carbine with wood stock
Mini 14 Ranch Rifle
LC9


----------



## BersaPRO

*My Ruger's*

My Wife owns a GP100, an SP101, (both 357 magnums) a New Model Single Six revolver(?) and a 10/22 carbine (both .22 caliber.

She likes Ruger's quality. She also likes revolvers.

I would like to own one of their new LC9's.


----------



## cwl1862

11 total, 3 - 10/22's, 3 - MKII's, 2 - SP-101's (327 & 357), SR-9, SR-9C, & LCP Hoping to soon add SR-40c and SP-101 in 22LR when introduced later this year :mrgreen: oop's got to up the total to 12, a really nice Single Six covertable in 22LR/22Mag followed me home today, funny how that keeps happening to me:smt083


----------



## fusil

Salut,
MkII Target-SP101 22lr-GP100 6"-Police Service Six 2 1/4". Thats the Rugers so far!!


----------



## Lee Hunter

I currently own the following Ruger firearms:

M77 MII in .243 Winchester
'Deluxe' 10/22 that I purchased for my wife.
SS 6" Security-Six
SR40

I have owned a blued 6" Security-Six, and a .357 SP101. I sold both.


----------



## Gator

Just these. tumbleweed


----------



## Lateck

Lateck said:


> 4 pistols and a MIni-14 at this time.
> 
> Plan to add at least 2 more this year... :mrgreen:
> 
> LCP, SR9c, GP-100 & SR40
> 
> Lateck,


I guess I lied back in January...... I said I'll only add two more :anim_lol:
I'm up to 10 Rugers now... (added 5) :smt076
Picked up a 10/22 and the new SR40c in the last couple of weeks (Had a nice bonus.. :smt082 )
So: LCP, LC9, SR9c, SR40c, SR40, SR1911, GP-100 5", 10/22, Mini-14 & M77-GS..... 
I wish Ruger stops coming out with new stuff... :smt1099

Lateck,


----------



## pigeon48

I only have 5 right now...10/22, KP90, KP95, Blackhawk .357, and Security Six snubbie...all SS


----------



## SouthGA

First post but close to my heart.

I have a SASS pair of Vaquero stainless in 357/38, consecutive serial numbers.
They are a blast to shoot.

Also a Ruger 10/22, stainless skeleton stock.

Thanks for having me here, I look forward to participating with you.


----------



## dondavis3

SouthGA

Welcome to the forum.

I think you'll like it here.

:smt1099


----------



## SouthGA

Thank you dondavis3

Hope all is well with you in DFW area.

Have a buddy that lives out there in Rockwell, or at least did last I heard of and from him about 18 years ago.

Traveled through and visited there back then.

Great place.


----------



## dondavis3

It's a little hot right now ;-)


----------



## harleytech

3 for now....


----------



## 45Sidekick

i currently own 5 
blackhawk .357 with 6 1/2" barrel
gp100 .357 with the 4"
p89 9mm
and 2 10/22 carbines (which i absolutely love, and believe to be the best 22 for the money)


----------



## pigeon48

Since last post, I added another P95, so now I have 6.


----------



## Seal12

2 for now SR-9 and 10-22 Tacital rifle


----------



## high pockets

Vaquero - .45LC
SP-101 - .357mag


----------



## mesz13

MKIII
10/22
SR9c
SR40c
SR1911

Probably going to add a LC9 at some time this year, and if they come out with a SR1911c will be the first on my block with one. Damn thought i had more, guess its time to get over to the LGD and see if there is something i cant resist for sale.


----------



## chessail77

2....1 rifle and 1 pistol


----------



## Water-Man

GP-100 357mag 
LCR 38+P
Mini-14


----------



## skidder

I've got 4

Redhawk and Security six









Security Six and SP101


----------



## navy69

i am up to nine so far seven handguns and two rifles


----------



## Packard

I just bought a SP101 with a 4" barrel in .357. It comes with adjustable rear sights and a HiViz front sight. But I have not taken possession of it yet. I'm still waiting for the Sherriff's department to issue the claim coupon.

This process takes anywhere from 2 to 5 weeks. It has to be approved by a judge each time you make a purchase.


----------



## Dangerfield

None but I would like a mini 14 someday.


----------



## CharlieW

Looks like I currently have 5. It changes from time to time !
GP100 - .327
GP100 - .357
MKIII - Target Stainless
MKIII - 6" Standard Blued
SR9c - Black Slide


----------



## BearTaylor

Five handguns (Super RedHawk-.44 mag-, Vaquero-.45 Colt, P90-.45 ACP, SR40-.40 S&W and SR1911-.45ACP) and a 30-06 rifle. I recently purchased my daughter a SR40C. I guess I'm a Ruger fan.


----------



## auggy53

i have 4 for now , lcp w laser,mark 111,.357 blackhawk and a p95 love them all !


----------



## RevDerb

Three. SR9, SR40c, GP100 4"


----------



## 8Eric6

only uno a 10/22:smt1099


----------



## snowdorn

*8 and counting*

Standard Model .22
Mark III hunter SS .22
Speed Six SS .357
SR1911 
LC9 w/CT
10/22 SS
Mini 14 SS
M77 30-06

In the near future...

SR22
Blackhawk or Vaquero
sp101


----------



## WASATCHCHARLIE

3 screw .44 superblackhawk/ ruger old army c&b/.45colt conversion/ ruger44mag 1962model carbine. Luv em all.


----------



## Philco

Just a couple so far. 

New model single six

P 345


----------



## Pistol Pete

Single six
MarkII target
LC9
M77MarkII
3 10/22 

I seem to have less trouble with Ruger guns than others. That Is, if I buy anew Ruger it's more likely to work than the other brands. Other brands being S&W, Kimber, Browning, Taurus.


----------



## ezsit

Currently 3 - GP100 SS 6", Blackhawk .357 SS 6.5", Blackhawk .357 BLUE 6.5". Shopping for a Blackhawk .45LC/.45ACP convertible.


----------



## wingnuut

LC9 SP101 4.25 love all the mods out for the lc9 doing most of the galloway stuff now ,like doing your own customising


----------



## dondavis3

@ wingnuut

Please let us know how well it works

I'm thinking of doing the same thing.

:smt1099


----------



## flinter

2 old army blue @ SS
1 lcp 380
1 41 mag SA
1 22 SA 
1 45 LC SA


----------



## chessail77

two


----------



## Desertrat

Not enough!!


----------



## Bob Wright

How many Rugers do I have? Well, lets see..........

.22 RF: Single Six Three Screw: 1
.22/45 Auto: 1

.357 Magnum: Blackhawks (3-screw) 2 
NM Blackhawk: 1

.44 Special Blackhawk: 1 (Ex-.357 Magnum Three Screw)

.44 Magnum: Super Blackhawks (3-screw): 3
NM Super Blackhawks: 3

.45 Colt: NM Blackhawks: 4

Vaquero (OM): 1

10/22 rifle: 1


Total; 18



Bob Wright

(Revised June, 23, 2012)


----------



## dondavis3

@ Bob Wright

Some fun guns in your collection :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Lateck

BW; I thought I had a few....:smt1099

Nice going, shoot straight and safe,

Lateck,


----------



## Backlighting

I have the Ruger 10/22 Takedown. Fun to shoot, accurate and easily transported.


----------



## velo99

P89 & 45 colt New Vaquero. Both great tough guns. Reliable as the day is long.


----------



## Charlie111

I have three M77 rifles, one Mini-14, one 10-22 magnum, one 10-22, Super Redhawk in 44 mag, Super Blackhawk Hunter in 44 mag, two Single Six 22LR, one 44 mag Blackhawk, one 44LC/45ACP Blackhawk, one 357/9mm Blackhawk , 2 Security sixes and one 22/45 Mark 3 Hunter. Looking for a Ruger 101 in 22LR.


----------



## Easy_CZ

MkII, SR1911 and 10/22. The 10/22 is the most fun to shoot. Rapid-fire Nirvana.


----------



## Younguy

Just the SP22 so far. Still looking forward to a SP101 .357 wheel.


----------



## opos

No where near enough!! 2 double actions for the bad guys and the rest single actions for fun.


----------



## berettabone

Just bought the wife an SR40....and she loves it.


----------



## nvchad2

Mini-14 and a brand new SR22. Love them both. Putting the mini away for a bit. The SR22 is cheaper to shoot, and with that extra money I'm looking at an SR9 in the next few months!


----------



## berettabone

Sr40.......


----------



## tjblue

2-a P97 and an SR9C.


----------



## 1911dude85

My wife and I collectively own 4. She has a 22/45 LITE, an SR22 Pistol, and a 10/22. I own a Speed-Six .357 Magnum revolver.


----------



## FloridaGuy

I have a GP100 in .357Mag and a SP101 in .357Mag. Out of all my guns these get the most range time.


----------



## lexusoman

Ruger LCP, SR9c, LCR-357 and 10/22 takedown.


----------



## RB60

I have a Blackhawk .45/.45 ACP convertible (two cylinders). I shoot the .45 ACP round for target practice, but when not shooting it, it hangs loaded with .45 LC JHP's on my bed post to greet any uninvited late-night guests. This is a fantastic handgun, in my opinion.
I am looking to get a 77-22 in the near future, possibly trading one of my M1 Garrand's (or one of my other guns I don't shoot too much) for one. There better be a quality scope included in the deal!


----------



## sevensix

All total there have been 10 occupying my shop but only four remain in use having sold the others. Currently: MkIII 22/45, Single Six 22 Mag, P97DC, and the newest (yesterday) Blackhawk Convertible 45 Colt/45ACP. My first Rooger cost me $37.50 and when the cost went up to $41.50 I thought the world was coming to an end. Well, the world 50+ years later is still here and the cost keeps going up. Now, that's some change! These are good guns and worth every hard-earned penny. Their utility and value cannot be under estimated.
-sevensix


----------



## jtguns

8 at this point
Old single six flat gate
new ss single six
MK II three, one blue govt. mod bull barrle, one slab side, one standard
blue security six
one speed six 
one redhawk in 44 mag
but there is always room for more

Shoot safe and have fun doing it
JT


----------



## Kemosabe

I have a LC9, and a LCR .357 on order which should be in week after next.


----------



## kerrycork

vaquero 44mag, gp100 .357, sp101 .327 fed mag, newmod. single six convert, mkll 6in.std mkll target and of course a 10/22. Added one more 1-5-13 New mod. 45 colt conv.


----------



## Bobthegod

Awww I love my Rugers, I have these;

GP100 .327 4"
GP100 .357 4"
GP100 .357 6"
Redhawk .44 5.5"

Oh yeah, and I have one Smith and Wesson 500 Magnum 6.5" WHY??? Cause Ruger doesn't make a 500 magnum.....well not yet anyway.


----------



## BigCityChief

Ruger SR22
Ruger MKIII 4
Ruger LCR (22LR)
Ruger LC9


----------



## Itsmeray

I have Rugar
1. 10/22takedown
2. LCP .380
3. SR22p .22
4. Mark IIII. Target SS


----------



## dougkn

2
SR9c
SR1911


----------



## warrior2910

Sr22
sr40c
lcp

need to get a .357


----------



## acepilot

Three. So far. :smt082


----------



## mjl4237

I recently got the Ruger single ten. What a great gun. lots of fun to shoot.


----------



## RME

My Ruger Family


RME

sorry, didn't remember to take out the two Glocks.


----------



## Popeye56

Mark lll Hunter
SR22
LC9


----------



## Gruesome

At the moment, I have five:

Police Service Six, 4 inch, SS, .38, DAO witha bobbed hammer.
22 Mk 1 from 1976. I love the special inscription on the bicentenial models.
Super Blackhawk, 7.5 inch (I think), blue, 44 mag, dead sexy.
Blackhawk, 4 inch, blue, .357 mag
Blackhawk, 4 inch, blue, .45 Colt

I SHOULD have another, but when my father died his girlfriend got to his stash of good guns before I did and my Security Six .357 magnum disappeared, along with a few other treasures. 

And a magazine from a P series 9mm. You get odd bedfellows when you inherit a large collection. The Blackhawks are the new models. Now my job is to have none and find good homes for all of them.


----------



## Smitty79

SR40 and 22/45


----------



## Donn

Mini-14
10/22
Redhawk 41mag
Single-Six 22lr/22mag convertible.


----------



## acepilot

Three. So far. :smt033

SR9c, .44 Magnum Super Blackhawk and an M77 something or other in 30-06 (wife's $3 raffle win!).


----------



## almanor

Both of them  dsc90 in 45 acp. and a 10/22 both gifts from a loving family.


----------



## secguy

Single-six .22; looking to get a p95


----------



## BigCityChief

Not enough:Ruger SR 22; MK III; LC9; SR45; and SR1911 CMD.


----------



## BigCityChief

^^Oops - Forgot my beautiful revolver, a Ruger SP101.^^


----------



## Ksgunner

Ruger security six, Ruger LCR and Ruger SR40C


----------



## berettatoter

As of late, I only have two. A SR-22 and a 10/22. Both are great!


----------



## shepsan

Three reliable, accurate and beautiful revolvers:
GP100 3"
gp100 4"
SP101 2.25"

Ruger Revolvers Slideshow by shepsan | Photobucket


----------



## smitty901

Seven and will have more Ruger gets it right and provides value


----------



## natsb

shepsan said:


> Three reliable, accurate and beautiful revolvers:
> GP100 3"
> gp100 4"
> SP101 2.25"
> 
> Ruger Revolvers Slideshow by shepsan | Photobucket


Wow! Those are beautiful. What are the handles made from?


----------



## Pistol Pete

3each 10/22
M-77
Mark II
SR1911
Single six
Lc9


----------



## Guilford

3 mkiii, 1 mk1 and 1 mkiii 2245


----------



## olroy

One three-screw Single Six


----------



## berettatoter

berettatoter said:


> As of late, I only have two. A SR-22 and a 10/22. Both are great!


I now have three...I added an LCP to the mix.

Nothing special, but it shoots and carries great.


----------



## ronin11

*Only 1 - Ruger New Model Blackhaqwk, .357 & 9mm convertible*


----------



## 1razorback

I have four
ruger 10/22 rifle
ruger mini 14 rifle
ruger 22 semi auto pistol
ruger 22 mark lll target ss pistol


----------



## LePetomane

SR22
SP101
M77 Hawkeye in a .223


----------



## Trybble1

Just two:

10/22 carbine
SR9

Love shooting both.


----------



## OGCJason

What's a Ruger?



(J/K)


----------



## hardcase

had 3, down to gp100


----------



## budrock56

1. Just bought my first one last week. SP101 2.25". Love it.


----------



## RK3369

P95
10/22
Mk III 22 45
SR9C

also had an LCP for about two months but sold it, too small, couldn't hang on to it solid enough.


----------



## Scorpion8

P97 said:


> How many Ruger Gun do you have?


Wife says: too many. Me says: not enough. I make it a point never to list what I have for internet security reasons but suffice to say "I own the ones I need to own and enough of them to keep what I own".


----------



## HighlandLofts

Scorpion 
I like your responce, You never have enough. I like the 327 federal mags, Have three of them. Looking for one in the Blackhawk (stainless if they made them) The most pleasureable rimfire Ruger is my stainless Mark2 with a ten inch bull barrel.
Most pleasureable centerfire Ruger would by my stainless GP100 357mag, shooting 38spl ammo. 
Conceal carry would be my SP101 327 federal mag 3" barrel (you get an extra round over the same model in 38 or 357, six rounds instead of five.) 

A person should have two Stainless Mark 2s, one a Ten inch bull barrel and a 6 7/8ths" heavy taper model.
A Stainless Single-Six 22lr/22mag. 
A SP101 three inch barrel in 327 Federal Mag.
A Sp101 three inch barrel in 357 Mag.
A Stainless GP100 four inch barrel in 327 Federal Mag.
A Stainless GP100 four inch barrel in 357 Mag.
And an old Stainless Redhawk seven & a half inch barrel in 44 Mag. 
And you should have a S&W 632 in 327 Federal Mag just in case, Your S&W needs other Smiths and a few other brands to keep it company. 

And a person should pick up a Ruger Alaskan 44Mag.


----------



## smithnframe

29 including the two I acquired last weekend.


----------



## acepilot

A few. :mrgreen:


----------



## chief2747

Rugers are among the most accurate pistols made, IMO. I have a MarkIII, MarkIII 22-45, Vaquero 44-40, Security Six .357 (38spl), 10-22 rifle


----------



## Blackhawkman

10 or 12, but not as many as Mr. Wright. GS this weekend in Medina, Ohio.


----------



## RK3369

Just bought a new (to me) P345. Had it at the range yesterday, shoots nice. That makes 5 now.


----------



## lefty60

I've owned maybe 8 or 9 over the years. Still have 2.

1 old Ruger standard .22 4 3/4" bbl.
1 Ruger SR9c 

:smt023


----------



## Water-Man

I have four.

Mark II 
GP100
LCR
Mini-14


----------



## acepilot

4. 2 semis, 1 revolver, 1 rifle.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*I have Five Ruger pistols,,,*

*Veritas *and *Equitas*,,,
Modern Dueling Pistols.









*Idgie*, *Ruth*, & *Evelyn*,,,
SR-22, LC9, & LCP.









Aarond

.


----------



## shelbyv8

Two 5 1/2" Redhawks 357 mag and 44 mag.


----------



## djr46

I own 7 mini 14s of different ages and configurations in caliber a 5.56 and 6.8 SPC.

6 Mk III 22 pistols, SS and blue with 4 and 6" barrels.

Own 1 AC 556 which is Class III GB mini 14.

1 M77 in 308.

I own 1 nmbr 1 In 308.

1 1911 in 45 auto.

Guess I'm a Ruger Fan.....
Ruger makes good firearms.
DJ


----------



## djr46

Almost forgot about 3 - 10/22 rifles....rotary, 10 rd mags....
DJ


----------



## wheelspinner

Security six in .357, P85 in 9mm (23 years old never fired), 10/22 Tapco equipped, SP 101 in .357, Blackhawk in .41 magnum. I like everything Bill Ruger ever made except the SR9........not my type of gun. I like the old P series.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*I own 5 pistols,,,*

A matching pair of 22/45's,,,
My Modern Dueling Set.










SR-22, LCP, and an LC9,,,
Practice, carry, & night stand guns.










Aarond

.


----------



## dontmatt

Ten

#1 in .223
LC9
LC9s
P-89DC
P-345
MKIII
10-22
SR-1911
SR-9
SR-45


----------



## jr1200

I have 2, a 6" GP 100 ss, and a 7 1/2" ss Super Blackhawk. Both are great guns that shoot better than I can.


----------



## Water-Man

Mark II
LCR
GP100
Mini 14


----------



## dobegrant

I have 26 and love them all, single action blackhawks, bisleys, vaqueros, redhawks ,super red hawks, sr9, 1911, 1911 cmd, No 1, RAR, 77


----------



## tylerborden75

I have a SR9C and I love it. Really easy to conceal.


----------



## acepilot

Quite a few. :smt033


----------



## Kennydale

2 Rugers: 2 Glocks
SR40C (my main EDC)
LCP (it's OK not my favorite) G19 and wife has G26.


----------



## .357fan

i have a gp100 .357, a p85 9mm, and a vaquero .45 lc. i like them all


----------



## Dframe

Only two. An Old Army and a Montado. I'm a colt guy at heart!


----------



## joebeasley

One. The original LC9.


----------



## smithnframe

17 at the moment.


----------



## Aheadshot

I have a Ruger 9e and 8 more Pistols with different name brands.:mrgreen:


----------



## DirtyDog

I had a P94 in the past and currently have a P95.


----------



## donk123

long time comming. 2 22/45 lite and gp-100 6" stainless


----------



## Bigdog357

Here are a couple of mine, a Mk III Hunter, Custom 10/22, Blackhawk Hunter 44 mag, I also have a Mini 14 Target


----------



## BigCityChief

Ruger MK III
Ruger SP 101
Ruger LCR 9MM
Ruger SR CMD 1911 (SS)
Ruger SR CMD 1911 (Black)


----------



## Dframe

Only two. A montado and an old army. I mean no disrespect to other collectors but Rugers just don't interest me much.


----------



## acepilot

More than one.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

An LC9 that is close to becoming a backup of a backup gun soon.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Two, a Ruger SuperRedHawk in .454 Casull, and a 10/22.


----------



## swfan

Ruger 10/22
Ruger mini 14
Ruger security 6
Ruger GP 100 6 inch
Ruger GP 100 Match Champion
Ruger SR9c


----------



## hsuttles

2 They are some of my favorites from my collection!  

(don't laugh... I have a mild addiction to .45s)

P345 
New Vacquero


----------



## BigCityChief

hsuttles said:


> 2 They are some of my favorites from my collection!
> 
> (don't laugh... I have a mild addiction to .45s)
> 
> P345
> New Vacquero


That's no addiction! It's called good taste, my friend.


----------



## SailDesign

Up to 3 now....

22/45 bull-barrel
SR22
Single Six (4.6" barrel)

Edit: 10/22 added to the stable yesterday.....


----------



## Thateus

Here's my 'sweet pea'.
Ain't she a beauty, sweet 'lil' thing she is.


----------



## Greybeard

1 Mk iii .22 SS target

I'm gass'en for a LC9S-PRO


----------



## ParkerBoy

MkII Slabside
Old model Vaquero
Mini 14 target
3 #1s


----------



## Tremors

I own 6 

Single Six
10/22
2) LC9 I love going to range and pulling both of them out and shooting at the same time
2) LCP Same thing


----------



## aarondhgraham

I own five Ruger handguns.

*My Modern Dueling Set:*









*My Ladies:*









Aarond

.


----------



## jstanfield103

5 total Ruger's
1. Blackhawk 357
2.Bisely Blackhawk 44
3. OM Single Six Unconverted
4.GP100 357
5. LC9S


----------



## kjcman

Only one, a 40 year old Ruger MKI, it's also my first gun. My Father gave it to me for my birthday years ago. The thing runs like a champ and shoots great.


----------



## donk123

have 3. 22/45 lite,gp-100,super redhawk .44


----------



## Binable

I had a roomy in college who was crazy about Rugers. ..said they were built like tanks & safer than other guns. ..claimed there were something like 7 lugs on their ba rifles to prevent the bolt from being blown backwards in case of a malfunction--as in the case of a plugged barrel. He had the 10-22 & the Single-Six .22 Convertible. The six-shooter has the .22 S, L & LR as well as a .22 Mag cylinders. He tried his darndest to get me to pick up a ba center-fire to go hog hunting. ..never did. I was a student back then. Funds were tight. I deemed the 10-22 as not needed as I had an old Marlin ba that worked just fine. ..picked up the revolver though. ..loved it but sold it a year or so ago. ..just bought a GP100/4.2" two wks ago. ..got the fever now. ..thinkin' seriously about an SP 101 2.25" bobbed or the 3". This could get addictive.


----------



## dakota1911

My wife says too many and I say not enough.


----------



## GETCHERGUN

Ruger 10/22 
Hogue stock
Tactical Solutions fluted lightweight threaded barrel.
Nikon glass

Ruger 22/45 special edition with Bushnell TR25


----------



## SGWGunsmith

I just need ONE more.....................................


----------



## Echolmes

Just one but it is by far my favorite


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

More than my wife knows about!!


----------



## Donn

I have four. Two rifles, two handguns.


----------



## Spydesense

I have a 10/22 and a 22/45. Everyone should own these 2 if nothing else...great guns!


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

Only 3. 

A 10/22 carbine w/ +30,000 rounds sent down range.

A 10/22 Sporter unfired. 

A Super Redhaw .454 Casull S/S w/ 7 1/2" barrel. 

I looked at a SR45 today that I really liked. It was $429.00 and was sitting next to a S&W M&P .45 for $549.00 that I didn't like. 

Paul


----------



## RugerLuger

SouthSideScubaSteve said:


> More than my wife knows about!!


Four::mrgreen:
GP100 SS 6"
SP101 4" 357
SP101 4" 22lr
Mark III SS 6.8" slab-side bull


----------



## boatdoc173

2 revolvers( gp 100)


----------



## Cannon

I had 3 but sold the SR-40 a few years back, but the LCP and a SR22 I've kept. The LCP gets use as a CC gun when conditions warrant, and the SR22 just because it so much fun to shoot, and ammo for it is inexpensive. I forgot I sold my Ruger Mark III about a month after I got the SR22, the Mark III was a pain to clean the SR22 breaks down for cleaning so much easier.


----------



## CW

At one time I had 5, Single Six, Mark II, 10/22, Ranch Rifle, GP100.....

Now I have but one EBR: evil black rifle.

Interestingly enough, although lower $$ value guns, I got a better %tage trade-in on them.

And none of them had any problems, except that durn take-down process on the Mark II......


----------



## Blackhawkman

5-10/22, 22/45, Blackhawk, Super Bhk, Mk II. Hmmm, I want more! $$$$!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifithitu

I only own one Ruger,9E mm


----------



## Kahrshooter

3 
GP100 Match Champion 
10/22 
PC4


----------



## NLAlston

Two .357 revolvers (SP-101, and GP-100).


----------



## AZdave

Two. Single six 22wm, RedHawks 357m
Both very accurate!


----------



## win231

Only three now. Super Redhawk, GP-100 & Vaquero 45 Colt.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Alot and not nearly all I want/need!


----------



## Shady

P97 said:


> Thought in would be interesting to see what kind of Ruger guns the Ruger Fans have. I have :
> 2-KP97DC's
> KP345
> Stainless Steel .22 Bearcat
> Stainless Steel .22 Single Action Revolver
> Stainless Steel 10/22 Carbine
> 
> Need a few more
> :-D


I started out with a Bearcat back in the late 60's. Plinking in the woods and salt flats around Oldsmar, FL. Then in 1976 I purchased a Single Six with the Bicentennial markings. During my moves, I lost the .22LR cylinder and only had the magnum cylinder.

2003 I bought a Redhawk .44 mag of a guy at work. Stainless and expensive to shoot!

In early 2016 the wife and I went to our concealed carry class and obtained proper certifications. For her I purchased an SP101 in .22LR. Sweet gun and it fits her nicely. I bought the SP101 in .357mag for myself. When the wife is ready I will turn over the .357 to her where she can learn a little bit on the .38 loads. Only when she is ready though. After that point I will buy myself perhaps another Redhawk but in .357 mag.

I also have a Ruger 10-22 that is also stamped in the Bicentennial logo.

Love my Rugers


----------



## AZdave

AZdave said:


> Two. Single six 22wm, RedHawks 357m
> Both very accurate!


Three just got an SR1911 stainless. Really like it.


----------



## Swampguy

I am down to Ten. Three rifles, two semi-auto pistols, and 5 revolvers. And not a single one is a .45. I am going to have to do something about that one of these days.


----------



## Kennydale

SR40C, LCP & LCR(38Spl)


----------



## SamBond

Rugers?
Dang, I have to go take inventory. I'll get back to you.



Sam


----------



## Shady

SamBond said:


> Rugers?
> Dang, I have to go take inventory. I'll get back to you.
> 
> Sam


SamBond- There are no finer handguns than Ruger. Now I am talking wheel guns here. S&W owners will most likely disagree, but some S&W's may be AS GOOD AS Rugers but not better in my opinion.

Now, auto loaders are a different story. Reliability from Glock, Sig, Beretta and Heckler Koch are legendary. My first auto loader will most likely be a Sig. A decision which will be made in the very near future.


----------



## Kahrshooter

PC40
Match Champion
10/22


----------



## jkingrph

Five, three 10-22 rifles all customized, one single six, 50 year model also with 22 Mag cylinder, and a short barrel Super Blackhawk 44 mag. Everything else S&W, Colt, Kimber and Walter, have my first Sig on order.


----------



## Yotecallr

5 but I may have forgotten one.


----------



## Oldhand

5 = Security Six, Charger Takedown, two Blackhawks, SR45.:smt1099


----------



## Mikhail

#1 257 roberts
#3 375 win
M77 30-06
77-22 22 long
M77 RSI Hawkeye 243win
New Model Super Blackhawk 44 mag
SP101 357 mag
Most are rifles of course but i really love the SP101 and I want a hammerless version to go with it. The Hawkeye with its Manliccher stock is my favorite rifle as far as looks go. Just love the full length wood stock on it and the 243 is a great caliber in my opinion for hunting and target shooting.


----------



## wildcatter

I will just say if they were made with steel and not plastic,,,, I have owned most of them, with the exception of a Redlabel an AR,,, and currently two many to shoot often, with most being single actions, my preferred weapon for hunting and long range handgun duties.


----------



## Greybeard

.22 Mark IV competition
LC9S


----------



## kerryJ

I don't have a single one right now. But thinking to buy a new one in this summer.


----------



## AllenFromPa

3
Super blackhawk 44mag
P345 45ACP
Mark3 22/45 target. 22lr
I put the calibers for those who don't know all the Rugger models.


----------



## berettatoter

Right now? I have a 10/22, and two Gen1 LCP's....oh, and a Ruger Impact air rifle in .22.


----------



## corneileous

The only Ruger I have is a LC9S. Love that little pistol. It’s my carry protection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Greybeard

Mk III, LC9s, LCP II

I carry the LCP, the LC9s stays in my truck and the MK III is my favorite shooter.


----------



## Greybeard

LCP II
LC9s
Mark III stainless
Thinking about a Mark IV 22/45 target.


----------



## Longhorn1986

Wife has a .357 SP101 3" barrel & I have a Ruger Mark II Target with a 5.5" bull barrel.


----------



## sobrietytom

Ruger 10/22, Ruger 1911cmd 45, Ruger sp101, 357/38, Ruger LCP 380

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mgbcb

I'm down to 17 now:
5 Mini's 14 and 30
12 Handguns, Alaskan, MK I, II, III & IV then GP's and SP's and one new Vaquero


----------



## pblanc

I guess I am up to four now. I have two Ruger 10/22s, a 4" blued GP100, and an AR 556 carbine.


----------



## TheReaper

TheReaper said:


> .44 mag NMSB
> Mark II Bull


Security Six .357


----------



## Pandaz3

Three 10-22's, three GP-100's a 6" blue 357 a stainless 4.2" 22LR and a stainless 3" 44 Special, four Blackhawks a Blue 7.5" 30 Carbine, and 6" two screw and 4" three screw 357's both blue, and a 5.5" 327 stainless 8 shooter, LCR 22LR, LCR 327, LCP, LCP Custom, LCP II, LC9, LC9s Pro, American Compact Pro 9MM, SR 1911 5"

I am swearing off buying a new Ruger for a month at least.

Well that did not last, I will edit above to add a 7.5" 30 M1 Carbine Blackhawk and a LC-380


----------



## rugerron

I have 18 P series guns, The RAP Pro full size 9mm, LC9S, LCP ll with laser, Security 9 w/laser, 9E, 1911 Officer's compact in 9mm and the 1911 Target in 10mm, PC 9 Carbine and the Mini 14. 
If I could post a pic of the P series I would but everytime I try a single pic it says the file is too large.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner

I have 3 Ruger handguns, SP101 4.2", GP100 6" and the Redhawk 5.5"


----------



## pinehtr

After thinking about it 8


----------



## Manster

Two so far: a P93DAO and an LCP II. Looking at a P93DC on Gunbroker so I may be up to 3 soon


----------



## Indigowolf

Quite a few have come and gone... My current count is three. Mklll 22/45 LITE (3900), LCP (Gen1), Police Service Six (SS, 2 3/4"). One has a permanent home, two may go on down the road with either an offer or a trade.


----------



## spongemonkey

I used to have a few years ago but they all have new homes. MKII, P90, SP101.


----------



## Manster

Three -LCP II, P93DAO, and P93DC


----------



## rickclark28

I have a SR22, Mark III 22/45, SR9e and a EC9s for my personal rotation. Our family collection is much more extensive and I plan on getting a LCRx 22LR and my first "P" series this spring. I am looking at a new Single Six but have yet to decide on the single action that I want to add. I came across several SA models used that may just fit the bill. Going to look next week at a P89 and hope it works out this time. I love Ruger's and will probably stay with Ruger. Just turned 61 years old and just got into semi autos this last x2 years and love them.


----------

